# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  My ARTAS 2000 FUE Experience (Pre-Post)

## oregonbuff

I wasn't sure where the best place was to post this thread, but since I'm not yet a veteran, this seemed as good of a place as any.

As my previous post stated, I am now a week away from my ARTAS 2000 graft transplant and just took the before pictures below. (Which, to my surprise, looked a lot worse than I anticipated.. I guess I never had that view of my head before to see what it looked like.)

I take 2.5mg of finasteride daily and use rogaine foam once a day (in the mornings). I'll post updates on the day of the procedure and the days following. If anyone has questions before or after, post them here and I'll respond as soon as I can!

----------


## gillenator

Quick question:  Any reason why you are taking 2.5 mg of finasteride per day?  I assume you are cutting proscar into two pieces?

----------


## oregonbuff

Ooh, that was an oversight. I am taking 2.5 mg every other day (cutting 5mg in half)

----------


## gillenator

Gotcha, I do basically the same thing and finasteride has good retention (shelf life), so thanks for the clarification.

I still see guys get their finasteride online without the advice and direction of a licensed physician and sometimes they think more is better.  Some guys take the entire 5mg daily.  It will potentially cause more harm than good providing they do not have prostrate cancer.

Anyways, thanks for sharing your case and best wishes to you in your upcoming procedure!  :Wink:

----------


## oregonbuff

Sooooo the big day came and went. On Friday I arrived at 8am to the clinic and met with the medical team. I signed all the paperwork and talked with the doctor about the procedure and what my new hairline would look like. I asked for a slight modification and was told that instead of 2000 grafts, we would only be able to do closer to 1200 at this point (I was a study patient so had to go along with what they offered).

Something that might be of interest to others: The Artas Robot did both the extraction AND created the incision points for the transplants, while the transplants were placed in by hand. 

After shaving my head, I received an IV which knocked me out, then received the scalp injections and was moved to the robot room. I was pretty out of it during the robot extractions and didn't feel much at all. Before long it was lunch time and I took a break to eat. 

After lunch I was moved back into the room and the robot team set up the machine to do the insertion cuts. This part was mildly painful, as the injections started to wear off. 

Next came the implants themselves, which hurt a LOT, but mostly because I failed to tell them that the numbing medication had worn off. Once I spoke up, this was quickly rectified. 

Here are pics immediately before, after and the next day. I showered lightly today (day 3) and am feeling about 85-90% normal. 

Feel free to ask any questions!

----------


## DAVE52

Why did the Dr leave a squared section on the top of your head where it looks like no hair was implanted ?

----------


## oregonbuff

I had pretty decent density there already, but nothing on the sides. With a somewhat limited transplant, I was more focused on density rather than expansion. From what the Doctor told me, the robot finds transplant sites in between and around existing hairs so that might have been an additional reason for the transplanted sites being where they are. I'm going in for a follow-up review in a few weeks so will ask this and any other questions then.

----------


## gillenator

DAVE52,

Just wait until it all grows out!   :Wink:

----------


## oregonbuff

I'm HOPING it'll look great once it is grown out. 

Here is a quick update 5 days post-op:

No swelling of any kind migrated past the tape they placed on my forehead. I iced according to their instructions (at least 5x 20 mins a day) and kept my head mostly laid back. I applied Medihoney and Aquaphor both at different times and now nearly all the scabs are gone. The recipient area is red, but even that is not nearly as noticeable as it was yesterday. I showered for the first time somewhat normally today, although was still careful not to do more than light circular motions with my fingertips in the recipient area. I started applying rogaine foam on day 3 and everything seems to be moving along nicely. I'll post pictures later today and am happy to answer any questions you may have!

----------


## gillenator

You might want to double-check with your doc about applying minoxidil so soon post-op.  Many want their patients to wait at least two weeks or so.

But your doctor may feel differently and why I recommend that you follow his advice.  

Possibly you are doing just that... :Wink:

----------


## oregonbuff

> You might want to double-check with your doc about applying minoxidil so soon post-op.  Many want their patients to wait at least two weeks or so.
> 
> But your doctor may feel differently and why I recommend that you follow his advice.  
> 
> Possibly you are doing just that...


 Hi Gillenator,

Yep, my doc said to restart using minoxidil as soon as 3 days after which I've done. So far, so good  :Smile:  I'll try to get pictures posed from today in the next 30 minutes

----------


## oregonbuff

Well.... here are a few more pictures from today (Day 5). It actually looks a lot better than these pictures appear and I applied some moisturizer (hence the glossy look).

----------


## DAVE52

> DAVE52,
> 
> Just wait until it all grows out!


 Yeah, but I always wonder , when it's done like that , what happens 5, 6, 7 years from now when there is further loss

----------


## baldymcgee

> Something that might be of interest to others: The Artas Robot did both the extraction AND created the incision points for the transplants, while the transplants were placed in by hand.


 That's fascinating. I assume the surgeon sets parameters for slit size, angulation and density? Did they talk about this? Any more info you can share about this "next gen" robot?

Did the ARTAS remove the grafts from the donor area, or was that part still done by the techs?

----------


## gillenator

> Yeah, but I always wonder , when it's done like that , what happens 5, 6, 7 years from now when there is further loss


 Well that's a very good point Dave and why restoration planning needs to consider future loss as well as what is needed at the present time.

----------


## oregonbuff

> That's fascinating. I assume the surgeon sets parameters for slit size, angulation and density? Did they talk about this? Any more info you can share about this "next gen" robot?
> 
> Did the ARTAS remove the grafts from the donor area, or was that part still done by the techs?


 Yes, you are correct in your assumptions. They took a "ton" of pictures of my head to create a 3D model for the Artas robot. Before they shaved my head, we determined a new hairline, which was drawn on with a sharpie. Then my head was shaved and new photos were taken. From these photos, the 3D model was created. On the model (digital), the surgeon marked all incisions and the details for each, including angulation. I was told that if one of these incisions was marked where a follicle already existed, the robot would avoid that particular cut. 

The ARTAS robot removed the grafts from the donor area as well. I'll upload pictures from today (6 days post op) shortly.

----------


## baldymcgee

> Yes, you are correct in your assumptions. They took a "ton" of pictures of my head to create a 3D model for the Artas robot. Before they shaved my head, we determined a new hairline, which was drawn on with a sharpie. Then my head was shaved and new photos were taken. From these photos, the 3D model was created. On the model (digital), the surgeon marked all incisions and the details for each, including angulation. I was told that if one of these incisions was marked where a follicle already existed, the robot would avoid that particular cut. 
> 
> The ARTAS robot removed the grafts from the donor area as well. I'll upload pictures from today (6 days post op) shortly.


 That's incredible! Cost is one of the biggest concerns with FUE and it would be outstanding if this level of automation can drive that down!

Additional questions:

- With this new process, are there HT techs involved at all? (other than setting up the machine and keeping the patient comfortable?)

- What kind of recipient-area density can the system implant to?

----------


## oregonbuff

> That's incredible! Cost is one of the biggest concerns with FUE and it would be outstanding if this level of automation can drive that down!
> 
> Additional questions:
> 
> - With this new process, are there HT techs involved at all? (other than setting up the machine and keeping the patient comfortable?)
> 
> - What kind of recipient-area density can the system implant to?


 From what I understand, this is still an experimental/ in-development process, so I can't speak to what will ultimately happen.. that being said, there were about 3-5 techs, the surgeon, and what I think was a member of the ARTAS development team in the room. I never got a complete count (I was pretty out of it), but it seemed like they were pretty busy. 

I don't know the recipient area density that can be done.. but I presume that it can be close to, if not the same as if done by hand. The robot simply makes the cuts and the implants are still done by hand. I'll be posting pictures in a post in a few minutes (now 15 days post surgery).

Sorry for the delay!!

----------


## oregonbuff

Here are photos from 15 days post... Happy to answer any questions.

A few observations over the last few days:
-the transplanted hairs are shedding at a pretty good pace
-the rest of my hair is growing back at a rate faster than I anticipated, for which I'm very happy
-the back of my head (donor area) is still tender to the touch. It is improving every day, but this discomfort has lasted a lot longer than I anticipated
-the redness in the recipient area has faded considerably, although seems like it might have increased in the past two days after I stopped moisturizing it with a rather heavy healing cream

(Note on the photos: the light was pretty harsh and it appears that I am nearly bald on top. While the hair is growing back very fine, there is more coverage than it appears)

----------


## baldymcgee

> From what I understand, this is still an experimental/ in-development process, so I can't speak to what will ultimately happen.. that being said, there were about 3-5 techs, the surgeon, and what I think was a member of the ARTAS development team in the room. I never got a complete count (I was pretty out of it), but it seemed like they were pretty busy. 
> 
> I don't know the recipient area density that can be done.. but I presume that it can be close to, if not the same as if done by hand. The robot simply makes the cuts and the implants are still done by hand. I'll be posting pictures in a post in a few minutes (now 15 days post surgery).
> 
> Sorry for the delay!!


 Thanks for the great info!

Do you remember how the machine did the extractions? Was it suction like the Neograft system or mechanical extraction? Or some other mechanism?

----------


## oregonbuff

> Thanks for the great info!
> 
> Do you remember how the machine did the extractions? Was it suction like the Neograft system or mechanical extraction? Or some other mechanism?


 The extraction was done by the ARTAS robot-- so I believe it was mechanical

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Oregonbuff, looking at where you were pre-op, and where it appears your new hair line will be, I have to say that looks amazing. Your doctor really made 2,000 grafts go along way. You have a brand new hairline and I already see a big difference in the way it frames your face. Good luck I hope it grows out more for you because it seems you were in a pretty bad stage. Your frontal head looks 20 years younger now. BTW, you have like the same exact eyebrows as me. Good luck, that looks like a good HT.

----------


## oregonbuff

> Oregonbuff, looking at where you were pre-op, and where it appears your new hair line will be, I have to say that looks amazing. Your doctor really made 2,000 grafts go along way. You have a brand new hairline and I already see a big difference in the way it frames your face. Good luck I hope it grows out more for you because it seems you were in a pretty bad stage. Your frontal head looks 20 years younger now. BTW, you have like the same exact eyebrows as me. Good luck, that looks like a good HT.


 I hope not 20 years younger  :Smile:  I'm only 26! But thanks, I'm definitely looking forward to the results in the next few months.

----------


## oregonbuff

Just a quick update with photos now that I am roughly 5 weeks post-op. Happy to answer any questions! Redness is fading, but very slowly.

----------


## gillenator

You healed very well and as long as the redness is improving, you will be fine IMHO.  If it persists, ask your doc about applying a topical steroid cream which in many cases will clear it up.

You're going to look completely different when everything grows out... :Smile:

----------


## oregonbuff

> You healed very well and as long as the redness is improving, you will be fine IMHO.  If it persists, ask your doc about applying a topical steroid cream which in many cases will clear it up.
> 
> You're going to look completely different when everything grows out...


 I can't wait!! I am about back to where I was before the procedure except with growth on the top. I'm trying to be patient and am mostly looking forward to 4-6 weeks from now when it starts blending in more and, if I'm lucky, the transplanted hairs might begin growing.

----------


## Charles Francis

Hi,
I apologize for responding to an older thread, but I can't find an answer to this question and I'd like to ask someone with first-hand experience with ARTAS.  How do you feel when you're done with the procedure?  Are you lucid enough to drive home?  Do you need someone with you for the next day as you recover?
Thank you for any help.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi,
> I apologize for responding to an older thread, but I can't find an answer to this question and I'd like to ask someone with first-hand experience with ARTAS.  How do you feel when you're done with the procedure?  Are you lucid enough to drive home?  Do you need someone with you for the next day as you recover?
> Thank you for any help.


 Although I can't speak for other clinics, we only use a local.  The amount of pain and discomfort varies among men.  Our patients leave with a prescription for pain medication, so they can use it if needed.  I have had many FUE surgeries and I never have needed anything more than the local, administered during surgery.  Large sessions tend to make me more wary of driving, but it generally isn't a problem for me.  Many of our patients will have a driver take them the short distance to a hotel where they often lay low for a few days and take pain medication if necessary.  To me the post-surgery pain feels like a minor rug burn.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## meddiffuse

> Hi,
> I apologize for responding to an older thread, but I can't find an answer to this question and I'd like to ask someone with first-hand experience with ARTAS.  How do you feel when you're done with the procedure?  Are you lucid enough to drive home?  Do you need someone with you for the next day as you recover?
> Thank you for any help.


 Charles I can tell you that I did have some intense and significant post-op pain but it only lasted the night of the procedure.  It began about an hour and a half after leaving the surgeon's office, when I was back in the hotel room. I attributed this to the local anesthetic wearing off. I took two of the twelve pain pills that the doctor had prescribed for me and within half an hour I was feeling better. I only needed to use two more pain pills over the next two days (not in response to pain, but rather to prevent the severe pain like what happened on the first night). I did not have any problem driving 10 minutes back to my hotel or driving to the airport the next morning, so while I did have twelve pain pills prescribed for me, I only ended up needing to use four of them in total.

 I did end up using all 7 of the sleeping pills prescribed for me however, just because I wanted to sleep on my back with the donor area against the pillow instead of pressing the grafts against it, and I am not used to falling asleep on my back and felt it difficult to do so for the first week.

----------


## gillenator

I have observed over the years that patients respond differently to pain and anesthesia.  There are endless blood vessels and nerves that run throughout the scalp so bleeding and sensation of discomfort will vary.

It had been said that approximately 2/3 of men have a phobia when it comes to needles, and I know firsthand in the military that many men were terribly afraid of the shots and vaccinations one after another.  A few even fainted.

Post-op, the anesthesia will wear off within 2-4 hours and why the narcotics are provided.  I would say that half of the patients or more use them.  Some find that an over-the-counter pain med like Advil or Tylenol works fine, especially extra-strength.  Aleeve tends to provide longer term relief especially over night periods of sleep.

Most patients gain full alertness within 8-10 hours of the procedure.  The morning following my last procedure, I drove 23 hours back home.  I do not advocate doing this however... :Embarrassment:  

I have also observed that most individuals experience a lower level of post-op discomfort with FUE as compared to FUHT.  And the donor healing is much quicker IMHO with FUE as well for the obvious reasons.

----------


## looking4

please keep up with the updates and pics.  this really is what i enjoy.  See i am one of the rare people that looks a lot of these pics and says man all that money and the customer didn't get what i think is enough hair.  so before i jump on the hair transplant idea i need more real world pics.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

It has been estimated that an average teenager can lose 50% of his hair and still be able to style it so he doesn't appear to be thinning.  Even at 50%, it takes a lot of hair to cover a bald area.  Many older men settle for a framing of their face.



_35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck_

----------


## Parker317

Any update on this it's been three years?

----------

